# Stedman's Honey, Bremerton, WA?



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone been to, or tried the sampling of honey from I think its Al Stedman in Silverdale near Bremerton, WA? I went by last Christmas and bought fireweed, raspberry, snowberry honey, and he had more kinds. I only talked to him on the phone, but he seemed like a real nice guy that has a fun store. I don't think he's online though. There's also a great maritime musuem in Bremerton fyi.


----------

